# suspension beef up project - 1989 Ford Bronco



## ezpcconcepts (Dec 3, 2007)

Good morning all,

I would like to ask the group for advise on the best upgrade path for a 1989 Ford Bronco that has a Meyer's 8ft plow setup. The front end currently has an airbag setup that does not work very well any more so I am contemplating upgrading the springs and shocks instead of just fixing the leaky air bags. I would like to know what you pros have found to work best. I appreciate all your time and assistance.

Aleks


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*spring's*

i think you can use a #cc824moog hd spring and some monroe reflex shocks ,if it has dual shock's 1 will be close to the coil .these baby's are stiff ! will still need ballast .


----------



## ezpcconcepts (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks Wild Bill for the input.. looked up the springs at AutoPartsGiant.com for an F350 with both a 5.8L and 7.6L Diesel. Both came back with Moog CC844 and CC844S as options. The S are rated as severe duty which a plow definitely should qualify for.. any other thoughts are greatly appreciated.. thanks


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

the 250 or 350 springs work great, just make sure you keep an eye on your axles. the lighter twin I beam axles on the bronco will develop cracks if abused. I will say though, that the bronco plow's awesome...


----------



## ezpcconcepts (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks for the additional input. Will need to decide something tomorrow I am sure. While sleeping on it I thought that maybe I should try to just replace the air bags with new ones and see how well that works... I found a Firestone Coil-Rite kit at trukspring.com for $78. Not sure how hard they are to install though.... the kit says they are rated to support 500-1000lbs per set... 

Any thoughts would be appreciated.. thanks


----------



## 85F150 (Mar 13, 2003)

I ran the firestone air bags on my f150, very easy install.

You have to loosen the bolt for the top spring mount. The mount is just to keep the spring from coming out of the bucket, and is just a little J piece of metal. I would heat the bolt up that holds it , as one busted right off, the other I welded a nut to and with the combo of heat it came right out. 

Then just jack one side of the truck up slowly, so the beam can come done, it is limited by the shock. If you can't get the coil out of the top of the bucket, you need to remove your shock and let it hang a little further. Then just slip you bag in and air line runs out the top of the tower.

Very easy. BTW i ran about 40lbs with the plow, and the truck barely moved.


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

I would recommend that if you are adding airbags to spend the extra money, and replace the springs also. You will have it apart, and you will not be happy with just the airbags. That is just my 02, i have a 95 F-150, and i did the heavy duty spring change, and also added airbags, and the front end is just where i want it.


----------



## Avitare (Sep 22, 2007)

*Moog progressive spring*

they had a different name -- blank--

but I am using the moog spring for my 95 bronco ( no rust) and a 7.5 hd boss straight.

seems fine.
Prior experience was with Timbrens on the92 -thought that was good but deteriorated.

I drove 150miles with the plow on (40miles for plow service--then a circle route that 
meant I couldnt leave the plow) , but the ride was amazingly good.
Could hardly tell the plow was on the truck (except the gas guage)

tc


----------



## ezpcconcepts (Dec 3, 2007)

I just wanted to thank everyone for their input. I went with the spring replacement... but did not need the air bags since the 350 springs leveled out the truck nice. Can't return the air bags so will hold them for future or maybe craiglist them...

Thanks again everyone for your advise. :salute:


----------

